# Mit VBS Daten aus Excel Listen holen und schreiben



## Hahnus (9 September 2011)

Hallo,
habe ein wenig Probleme mit dem Zugriff auf eine Excel Datei. Diese soll ca. so aussehen:

Prüfung 4
Drehmoment min.; Drehmoment max.; Sperrbolzen min.; Sperrbolzen max.
1,00 ;                       1,30                   ; 1,15                      ; 1,35
(soll je Wert eine Spalte zu den dazugehörigen texten oben sein)

Nun wäre ein Script schön das mit genau einen der Werte aus der Excel Tabelle holt und mit einem DB Wert aus der SPS vergleicht. So zu sagen eine simple WENN Abfrage im Excel.

Weiß aber nicht wie ich einzelne Zellen im Excel ansprechen kann und den Wert im Script verwerten kann.

Als Oberfläche dient eine WinCC Flex 2007.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 September 2011)

Da hätte ich einen FAQ für dich http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=15348


----------

